# London Sunset....



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

I didn't want to hijack Mack's 'Dusk' thread, so I posted this one instead :grin:

A rare beautiful sight in S E London.....




















This was a zoom-in, after the above shot....










And a full-zoom.... The strange looking 'thing' is a neighbour's TV satellite-dish receiver thingy :grin: 











Then out my front-door for this.... I did crop this one slightly, I had to rotate the pic a few degrees to straighten the verticals, then crop back to a rectangular shape.










All in all, about 8 minutes of beautiful colour, then dull grey again..... :laugh:


----------



## Mack (Nov 8, 2004)

Very beautiful. You have to be quick to catch it sometimes. :grin:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

That is a rare capture for London... I used to live in Clapham when I had hair! :grin:

Your shots and observation really does prove the point thatthat Mack confirms: a glorious sunset is such a transient thing. It could only last for a few seconds and at best a few minutes.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks guys :laugh:


I couldn't resist having a quick 'play' with this one, the image leapt to mind, as soon as I saw the pic full-screen - For any Babylon 5 fans, 'They' are coming!!! 










:grin:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

After a dull grey day of non-stop rain, the sun finally appeared, just in time for this on my back balcony....



















And 'London Docklands' through my kitchen window, with a bit of zoom :grin:











30 minutes later, I snapped this - It's still a bit shakey, despite using a monopod on my kitchen worktop, it was too cold to go outside and let the 'Autofocus' work properly :grin:.....


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Nice shots werebo ..


----------

